# Flicka Kidded! Better Pics Added



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Golden Kids Flicka kidded late last night with a gorgeous DOELING (her first, we're so excited!). :leap:

She was bred to our RCH buck Merlot. This doelings full brother is already doing very well in the ring, so we were hoping hoping hoping for a doeling and WAHOO!

SURPRISED ME! She was still in the nursery pen...thank goodness it snowed and everyone stayed inside the cozy barn. In accordance with the Code of Honor, we got a nice layer of snow last night...it's BLUSTERY cold. Also, Flicka has always had kinda hard labors - guess those big buck head and shoulders were her only issue because there is no sign of any trouble. Whew!

I tried to photoshop the red heat lamp light out of these...better photos coming soon! Darn red lights


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Flicka Kidded!*

Aww...so adorable ...congrats..... :thumb:  :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Flicka Kidded!*

Shes sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Flicka Kidded!*

Awesome!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Flicka Kidded!*


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Flicka Kidded!*

Ok - here are some good pictures!

Helmstead Minis TM Lady GaGa


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE HER COLORING!!!  


Shes so beautiful! Congrats!!

:lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.... :thumb:  :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, now I can say how darn adorable she is. I really could not tell in the first ones. 

I too love her color. Very Beautiful


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! She is a cutie!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She's Sooooooooo cute!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

what a cutie-pie!!! congrats! :thumb:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What a cutie pie,,, and she is a LOT cuteir than the other Lady GA GA,, a whole lot... :ROFL: :slapfloor: All kidding aside,,I realy do like her name,,congrats on mom & baby,,


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

what a cutie! congrats!!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats, she is gorgeous, love the coloring ... And love the Name...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww she's sooooooo adorable! I LOVE her coloring! Congrats!


----------

